# 2017 Lowe 1756 sc Rougneck w/60hp Merc 4 stroke



## sowbelly101 (Apr 5, 2004)

2017 Lowe Roughneck 1756 SC with 2016 Mercury 60hp fourstroke (new 4 blade prop). Low Hours (50 estimated). 

Minn Kota fortrex, 2 Lowrance 9” Elite Ti2s with point 1 antenna(nmea networked), Cisco dash mount, 3 bank onboard charger, 3-group 27 Crown batteries(new 3/21) Swing away tongue, safety equipment. Upgraded wiring, interior LED lighting, pedestal seat, spare tire, upgraded trailer springs, storage cover, livewell. 

Boat is in great condition, only used for fishing. Have spare bench seat NIB , factory camo pattern stencils, and paint.










$14,000 OBO Marysville/Delaware, Oh. Titles on hand.










































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sowbelly101 (Apr 5, 2004)

Bump, asking price reduced


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sowbelly101 (Apr 5, 2004)

Bump. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

